# NYEric this reminded me of your grow space!



## jjkOC (Aug 15, 2020)

She lives in NY too!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 15, 2020)

SRO is in Williamsburg (NYEric, your in Manhattan?). She’s an old friend of mine. I’ve slept in her hammock.


----------



## jjkOC (Aug 16, 2020)

That’s neat Linus! She seems like a very interesting person and plant lover!



Linus_Cello said:


> SRO is in Williamsburg (NYEric, your in Manhattan?). She’s an old friend of mine. I’ve slept in her hammock.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah, I'm in Manhattan. I used to live in Greenpoint, Bklyn. I can't believe how real estate has blown up in Brooklyn. Thanks for sharing I will check it out later.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2020)

I watched this and some of her videos. I think she's obsessed! 
No, just kidding. She has a lot of knowledge about a lot of plants. That neighborhood though, by Whyte Street!!! There used to be crack hoes walking the street in daylight, now with all the development, I can't afford to walk on those streets!


----------



## jjkOC (Aug 19, 2020)

I agree, she does have a LOT of plants...but don’t we all? I don’t have as many plants inside as she does but I have plants outside.

As for housing affordability, all NYC just seems expensive to me!



NYEric said:


> I watched this and some of her videos. I think she's obsessed!
> No, just kidding. She has a lot of knowledge about a lot of plants. That neighborhood though, by Whyte Street!!! There used to be crack hoes walking the street in daylight, now with all the development, I can't afford to walk on those streets!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2020)

So many people in such a small space makes real estate a premium value. Plus, you missed my double entendre!!!


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 20, 2020)

NYEric said:


> So many people in such a small space makes real estate a premium value. Plus, you missed my double entendre!!!





Hilarious..... any selfies from back in the day?


----------



## abax (Aug 20, 2020)

I didn't miss it. I find it hard to believe Brooklyn is more expensive
than Manhattan, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> Hilarious..... any selfies from back in the day?


Nah, I am shy.


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 28, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Nah, I am shy.



that's a shame, was really looking forward to see your outfits!


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 28, 2020)

NYEric said:


> I watched this and some of her videos. I think she's obsessed!
> No, just kidding.



hahahaha! I'm not kidding ------ it is obsessive haha. I mean --- if there is an automated watering system, then watering 1100+ plants could be manageable. Otherwise, it will be like a full-time gardening job to handle 1100 plants indoors.

But overall - very nice and interesting indoor jungle hehe. It is great and very cool that she can actually do something she massively enjoys. Quite enjoyed that video.


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 28, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> SRO is in Williamsburg (NYEric, your in Manhattan?). She’s an old friend of mine. I’ve slept in her hammock.



Sure Linus. Sure. You have proof of that? hahaha. ....... it's ok, we 'believe' you.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 6, 2020)

WOW... such an interesting person to learn from.

I feel like she is one person that will understand my plant obsession. My home is becoming like that soon lol.


----------



## Tom-DE (Sep 24, 2020)

The level of obsession here is unbelievable....... I think she makes NYEric look good!
Her apartment looks clean, so thumps up for that.


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 24, 2020)

Tom-DE said:


> The level of obsession here is unbelievable....... I think she makes NYEric look good!
> Her apartment looks clean, so thumps up for that.



Did NYE make a video of his grow space too?


----------



## Tom-DE (Sep 24, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> Did NYE make a video of his grow space too?


don't know about videos but I have seen a photo or two of his growing space posted here. The best one was his stove-top growing area...


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 25, 2020)

Tom-DE said:


> don't know about videos but I have seen a photo or two of his growing space posted here. The best one was his stove-top growing area...



hahaha! That would be an awesome sight. Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2020)

Search for "Miscellaneous Stuff" here. It was a running log of my growing including a list of plants, shows, and our apartment.


----------



## PeteM (Sep 25, 2020)

Funny, I subscribed to her YouTube channel for a bit last year until I was quickly over run with new videos so had to unsubscribe :/

And every time I think I have a unique house plant, after googling SRO always seems to have one of whatever it is.. I also love that she had a pet chicken in her apartment.

But the best part about this entire thing for her is.. she is siting on a fortune or plants. Last week I was approached for and sold a cutting of Philodendron rugosum for 200, and offered 300 for my large gloriosum today. Pandemic plant prices are absolutely insane right now specifically for Aroids (just look up anthurium warocqueanum on eBay) that was a 70 dollar plant before the shutdown.. many nurseries in southern states and South America can’t keep up with filling orders to meet demand. I wonder if this craze will spill over to the orchid world?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Sep 25, 2020)

I really don’t understand how she waters everything?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 25, 2020)

PeteM said:


> And every time I think I have a unique house plant, after googling SRO always seems to have one of whatever it is.. I also love that she had a pet chicken in her apartment.
> 
> But the best part about this entire thing for her is.. she is siting on a fortune or plants. Last week I was approached for and sold a cutting of Philodendron rugosum for 200, and offered 300 for my large gloriosum today. Pandemic plant prices are absolutely insane right now specifically for Aroids (just look up anthurium warocqueanum on eBay) that was a 70 dollar plant before the shutdown.. many nurseries in southern states and South America can’t keep up with filling orders to meet demand. I wonder if this craze will spill over to the orchid world?



Alas Kippie passed. (Her chicken)

As for the houseplant craze, I don't think it will necessarily spill over to orchids. Part of the allure of these houseplants is that they are not commonly available and hard to propogate. This may translate to more interest in slippers, but I'm guessing the higher light requirement for some of the slippers may make them less popular. Also slippers are generally more "instagrammable" when in bloom (though some have nice foliage).


----------



## PeteM (Sep 25, 2020)

Linus, do you know Hilton Carter? This is in Baltimore somewhere.. also looks fun. no chickens or Hammocks but sounds like it takes him hours to water one Saturday or Sunday morning 








Designer Hilton Carter’s Bodacious Baltimore Pad Teems With Over 300 Plants


Designer and author Hilton Carter invites us into his lush home, and shares his tips for creating an indoor jungle.




www.dwell.com


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 25, 2020)

Pete ------ nice price. On ebay in Australia ----- some people are selling Monstera deliciosa borsigiana variegata for 'ridiculous' prices ------ putting price tags of up to 5000 or 6000 (ie. 6 thousand) Australian dollars for plants. And maybe single root cutting under auction - fetching between 1000 to 3000 Australian dollars. And some people really do pay that price hahahaha. I'm not going to pay 1000 dollars for a single root cutting of Monstera. Not even 50 dollars haha.


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 25, 2020)

Duck Slipper said:


> I really don’t understand how she waters everything?



That's what I was thinking. It will be quite a feat.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 25, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Linus, do you know Hilton Carter? This is in Baltimore somewhere.. also looks fun. no chickens or Hammocks but sounds like it takes him hours to water one Saturday or Sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve seen some news articles about him. Don’t know him. You live near him?


----------



## PeteM (Sep 25, 2020)

I must. This town is so small.


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 26, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Funny, I subscribed to her YouTube channel for a bit last year until I was quickly over run with new videos so had to unsubscribe :/
> 
> And every time I think I have a unique house plant, after googling SRO always seems to have one of whatever it is.. I also love that she had a pet chicken in her apartment.
> 
> But the best part about this entire thing for her is.. she is siting on a fortune or plants. Last week I was approached for and sold a cutting of Philodendron rugosum for 200, and offered 300 for my large gloriosum today. Pandemic plant prices are absolutely insane right now specifically for Aroids (just look up anthurium warocqueanum on eBay) that was a 70 dollar plant before the shutdown.. many nurseries in southern states and South America can’t keep up with filling orders to meet demand. I wonder if this craze will spill over to the orchid world?



wish i had read this before i sold my warocqueanum for 45$ today... established in a pot 28" leaves... 5 of them...  to funny....


----------



## PeteM (Sep 26, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> wish i had read this before i sold my warocqueanum for 45$ today... established in a pot 28" leaves... 5 of them...  to funny....


Rich! This hurts. I’m so in the market for warocqueanum. Maybe you are just messing with me


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 27, 2020)

PeteM said:


> Rich! This hurts. I’m so in the market for warocqueanum. Maybe you are just messing with me



na you are too far away.... surprised my plant sale list didn't make it down there though... it's spread into connecticut... dumping my dendrochilum collection... 10-15 plants left...


----------



## SuperPaph (Sep 27, 2020)

Teresa Koncolor said:


> I separated them though not sure it's necessary. I have to read more and see if they can be combined.
> I have combined the fertilizer water with fungicide Banrot and Subdue Maxx out of necessity when I had heavy rains coming. I have to treat every 7-10 days or so. None of the Paphs have been affected but a lot of my outdoor orchids get a fungal infection after heavy rains. Everything gets treated


Don´t you protect your Paphs from the rain, for example, under cover? It will avoid the application of too much fungicide, I think so.


----------

